# Chocolate Is a 'Super Fruit': Rich Source of Antioxidants



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2012)

*
Science News*

 *Chocolate Is a 'Super Fruit': Rich Source of Antioxidants*

*ScienceDaily (Feb. 7, 2011) *???   It is widely known that fruit contains antioxidants which may be   beneficial to health. New research published in the open access journal _Chemistry Central Journal_  demonstrates that chocolate is a rich source of antioxidants and  contains more polyphenols and flavanols than fruit juice.                                                            







                   When researchers at the Hershey Center for Health  & Nutrition???  compared the antioxidant activity in cocoa powder and  fruit powders they  found that, gram per gram, there was more  antioxidant capacity, and a  greater total flavanol content, in the  cocoa powder.

 Similarly when they compared the amount of antioxidants, per serving,   of dark chocolate, cocoa, hot chocolate mix and fruit juices they found   that both dark chocolate and cocoa had a greater antioxidant capacity   and a greater total flavanol, and polyphenol, content than the fruit   juices. However hot chocolate, due to processing (alkalization) of the   chocolate, contained little of any.

 Dr Debra Miller, the senior author of the paper, says that, "Cacao   seeds are a "Super Fruit" providing nutritive value beyond that of their   macronutrient composition." Which is great news for chocolate lovers.

*Chocolate is a 'super fruit': Rich source of antioxidants*


----------



## LoveToLiftBig (Jan 26, 2012)

In fairness it's also a rich source of sugar.


----------



## senior316 (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome news! sometimes I need my chocolate fix so bad I could bust out a line of hot cocoa mix


----------



## squigader (Jan 29, 2012)

Only if you're eating the very Dark +70% kind or adding good quality cocoa powder to things you eat. A regular hershey's bar or a chocolate chip cookie don't even register.


----------



## brazey (Jan 29, 2012)

Agree-very dark like 80-90% is best and has less sugar. The cocoa phenols are known to lower blood pressure.


----------



## lacespace (Jan 30, 2012)

*Super Foods*

Thanks for posting this information about chocolate being a super food. It is nice to know we an enjoy the sensation from chocolate without giving up our diet. Here are some other super foods that I did some research on in my blog post at 6 Whole Foods with Super-Healing Powers | Woodbury Wisdom.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 30, 2012)

I always add 1/2 or more spoon full of pure cocoa powder in my post WO shakes. 

none of that chocolate in a package bar stuff.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 30, 2012)

What kind of cocoa powder you guys using in the shakes?


----------



## squigader (Jan 31, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> What kind of cocoa powder you guys using in the shakes?



Trader Joes' own brand doesn't seem bad nutritionally.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 31, 2012)

heavy stop trying to get everyone fat so you will feel good about yourself


----------



## henryforde (Jan 31, 2012)

So is it actually quite good for you to eat chocolate?


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 1, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> What kind of cocoa powder you guys using in the shakes?



I use Nestle Tool House Cocoa. 100% pure. It meant for baking.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 2, 2012)

chocolate is good for me


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 8, 2012)

chocolate is nice,i love it


----------



## Sheer (Feb 20, 2012)

chocolate is delicious.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 20, 2012)

LoveToLiftBig said:


> In fairness it's also a rich source of sugar.



Dark chocolate (a small piece) can be beneficials but

1. the sugar and

2. difficulty in having just one small piece

is why I get my anti-oxidents elsewhere

I drink at least 3 cups of Green Tea a day, among other teas.


----------



## MTB81 (Feb 20, 2012)

LoveToLiftBig said:


> In fairness it's also a rich source of sugar.



You need to draw a distinction between raw cacao and the more processed forms of chocolate (cacao plus sugar...).

Here are the Nutrition stats on the cacao nibs I get off amazon:

Serving Size 28g
Calories:130
Total Fat: 12g
Saturated Fat: 7g
Trans Fat:0g
Total Carb: 10g
Dietary Fiber: 9g
*Sugars: 0g*
Protein: 4g

But you don't even need to read the label to realize how much of a difference there is between cacao and chocolate.  Just eat some cacao.  It's VERY bitter.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2012)

Toss it into a vanilla flavored protein shake. Easy peasy.


----------



## jimm (Feb 22, 2012)

wow i bet all the fatties on here are loveing this.

dont belive everything you read even scientist get it wrong remeber they used to think smoking was good for you...


on the other hand have u tried that nesquick chocolate powder that stuff is amazing lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2012)

*Cocoa Rich in Health Benefits*

     Cocoa Consumption May Decrease Blood Pressure, Improve Cholesterol, Researchers Say
      By Bill  Hendrick
WebMD Health News
      Reviewed by Laura J. Martin, MD






     March 23, 2011 -- Cocoa, used throughout history as a folk  medicine, may actually have significant health benefits, according to a  new study by Harvard researchers.

     Their analysis of 21 studies with 2,575 participants shows that cocoa consumption is associated with decreased blood pressure, improved blood vessel health, and improvement in cholesterol levels, among other benefits.
     Eric L. Ding, PhD, of Harvard Medical School says the apparent  health benefits come from polyphenolic flavonoids in cocoa that have the  potential to prevent heart disease. Flavonoids are antioxidants that are commonly found in fruits, vegetables, tea, wine, and coffee.

*Cocoa Flavonoids Good for Cholesterol*

     In addition to decreasing blood pressure and improving blood vessel health, consumption of flavonoid-rich cocoa decreased ???bad??? LDL cholesterol among people under age 50, and increased good HDL cholesterol, the analysis showed.

     Flavonoid-rich cocoa consumption also was linked to reductions in risk factors for diabetes -- a major risk factor itself for cardiovascular disease.
     Also, resistance to the hormone insulin,  which helps regulate blood sugar, favorably dropped among people who  consumed flavonoid-rich cocoa, compared to people in comparison groups.

     Further, consumption of flavonoid-rich cocoa did not change triglyceride levels of study participants or make them obese. Triglycerides are a type of blood fat that have been linked to coronary artery disease when levels are elevated above normal.

*More Research Needed to Nail Down Benefits of Cocoa*

     Most of the previous studies analyzed were short-term research projects using mostly sugar-free, dark chocolate.

     Ding and his colleagues say in the new study that because most  chocolate is high in added sugar and fat, more research is needed to  determine the risk-benefit effect on the heart health of eating commercially available chocolate.

     Though past studies by Ding and others have found that cocoa may reduce heart attack  risk, the dosage necessary to produce this effect is not known, and  further research is needed to shed more light on that question, as well  as on cocoa???s direct benefits on preventing strokes and heart attacks,  according to a news release.

     The new research is being presented in Atlanta at the American  Heart Association???s Nutrition, Physical Activity and  Metabolism/Cardiovascular Disease Epidemiology and Prevention 2011  Scientific Sessions.

*Cocoa Rich in Health Benefits*


----------



## so1970 (Feb 22, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> I use Nestle Tool House Cocoa. 100% pure. It meant for baking.


 are you mixing this with water ? i have been looking for something to mix that would make the shake not taste like shit, or maybe you could tell me a brand that has a better flavor.


----------



## henryforde (Feb 23, 2012)

Glad to see that chocolate is good for you!


----------

